

Show HN: an Amsterdam Metro map in git commits - sjmulder
https://github.com/sjmulder/ams-metro/network

======
sjmulder
I wish I could do the London tube but it’s cyclic. Even for Amsterdam, route
50 was a bit of a kludge as you’ll see in the tree.

Here’s an image with tag/branch names for the lines:
<http://i.imgur.com/vXhLYry.png>

